# White Bass report



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive been wondering when the White bass were going to be running but haven't read any reports so went down to Utah lake to see for myself and well.....Their there for the taking.
These are nice fish, caught several 11 inch White Bass.
















Caught 21 Saturday night in no time at all and went home and Filet them.








So figured that was so fun I thought I'd run down Sunday morning knowing there would be less people and there was a lot less people 








Filet a bunch more this morning and invited the family over for some Dinner.








I have enough left over to fertilize the garden too.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Good to see they're finally coming in. Looks like some good eating.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy smokes!!! Thanks AF dude!!! Were you bait fishing or lures?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

1morecast said:


> Holy smokes!!! Thanks AF dude!!! Were you bait fishing or lures?


Just using Green Curly tail Jigs. Any Green plastic jig works Great.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> 1morecast said:
> 
> 
> > Holy smokes!!! Thanks AF dude!!! Were you bait fishing or lures?
> ...


My bad Blueboy. I was really tired, and not paying attention. Thanks again for the report, im gonna try and catch my fill, those WB are really good fried or steamed.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

where abouts where you?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fordkustom said:


> where abouts where you?


Right behind Orem city dump. There's a Ditch that runs from the road to the lake and we were around back by the railroad tracks. But you can fish any where along that Ditch if it's to packed with fisherman by the Lake and tracks.


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> fordkustom said:
> 
> 
> > where abouts where you?
> ...


I thought there was a huge sign posted out along the street that says its all private property now as of Dec 2010? Because i remember seeing the sign and being mad that i cant fish my favorite bass spot?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Mtnman is right. This area is posted "no trespassing" now.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That must be why I was the only one there to day, nailing them again, HA!

Whoa, sign, sign.
Everywhere a sign.
Blockin' out the scenery.
Breakin' my mind.
Do this. Don't do that.
Can't you read the sign?

And the sign said,
"Anybody caught trespassin'
Will be shot on sight."
So I jumped on the fence and I yelled at the house,
"Hey! What gives you the right?!
To put up a fence to keep me out,
But to keep Mother Nature in.
If God was here, he'd tell you to your face,
'Man, you're some kind of sinner.'"

Sign, sign.
Everywhere a sign.
Blockin' out the scenery.
Breakin' my mind.
Do this. Don't do that.
Can't you read the sign?


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya I was down there a week or so ago and the F&G was down there checking people and politely reminding them they need to use their reading skills before asking them to move on, I am sure the politeness will turn into tickets sooner than later.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Ya I was down there a week or so ago and the F&G was down there checking people and politely reminding them they need to use their reading skills before asking them to move on, I am sure the politeness will turn into tickets sooner than later.


I actually stopped to read what that sign said on the way out today and seen they don't want you in there but I would have never gone in there in the first place if it said "NO TRESPASSING" in big red Letters. The big black letters that say NOTICE! with smaller Black letters under it just don't grab My attention. So now I (we) know.


----------



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

So now that this great bass spot is closed i decided to take a trip down to Springville to check out the fishing down the sportsmans road and low and behold that road is CLOSED and no longer exist due to them doing the construction on I15 :evil: With them doing the widening it has completely taken that whole road out. So i headed back to PG and thought i would check out the fishing down behind the waste plant and wouldn't ya know it that is CLOSED also due to them doing some remodeling and is posted Employees only :? So i guess the hunt is on to find another great bass spot... :? Any tips on where to find them besides the State parks Provo/Lindon? Im to Cheap to pay 9 bucks just to fish. I know Lincoln beach is a good spot but its so far to just make a quick fishing trip i need somewhere close to PG.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tip I was going to that spot in Springville Friday, guess that's off. There's always the Bubble up behind the old Geneva plant. it's just south of Lindon boat harbor and there was 3 guys there today that had a bucket of White bass. They were fishing with huge red and white Bobbers with about a foot or 18 inch leader and green jigs. I asked if that was for not getting snagged but they didn't understand me. So On my second cast I lost my jig to a snag and figured that's what it was, Ha ha. Any way it's still rocky and open there and these guys seemed to be doing good. The bubble up (that no longer Bubbles up) use to be the place to go to catch the White Bass in the 80's.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah!? I tried my luck at the pump house but the water was high and flowing fast. Some guys where doing well with cats but my friend and I wanted some WB. Lakes are tricky sometimes, its all about where they are holding. Ill make another and see if I can post some pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The area directly alongside the bank of that creek is fenced off separately from the properties with posted signs. Now the road going over to the tracks/tunnels is a different story.

I believe walking along that bank is outside the posted area. I work right down the road and visit often.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks LOAH, Ive been wanting to take the boy again but don't want a ticket. especially this weekend, we know it will be checked.


----------



## HydroMaker (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like the run started. How long do the run?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe 3-4 weeks


----------



## sdcfan (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone fished American Fork Harbor lately? Is this still a good spot? I've been out of state for about 10 years and haven't fished Utah Lake since I've been back. AF harbor was always good to me in the past. 

Any tips or feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone have luck at the state park area in provo?


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, went to Provo boat Harbor and the whole south end is under water. Didn't have much luck on the River either, but might be better with the warmer weather since I was there.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

I snagged a few by lindon harbor just trolling around


----------



## 51 deer (Oct 10, 2009)

I caught about a dozen yesterday at a/f. It was slow I talked to a guy that caught 159 a few days ago, with a couple of warm days on the way the lake will turn into a fire with all species of fish spawning at the same time its going to get interesting in the next two weeks at u/l...


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was just north of Lindon boat harbor and caught a few this evening but, their all a lot smaller then they were two weeks ago. And fishing for the White bass seems to be slowing down a bit.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Took three grandkids to Saratoga Marina Saturday. Fished from 9:00 to noon using curly tail tubes (white and green). Total: 3 white bass and one crappie.

There was a guy fishing right next to shore that was catching more than anyone else fishing along the **** or on the docks.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Doc said:


> There was a guy fishing right next to shore that was catching more than anyone else fishing along the **** or on the docks.


 Was he a little skinny, semi short, with a light brown beard, and wearing glasses? Maybe a hat?


----------



## wrinkleydog (Jun 6, 2011)

I hit UL on Saturday (06/04). I had the boat in the water by about 6:45. While I was launching the boat a guy caught several white bass from the boat ramp. I took off and headed south towards the knolls from the Saratoga Springs harbor. I caught 3-4 on my way there but they were tough to find. I got down to the knolls and never looked back. I was able to boat 45 fish and was home by noon. I had several come off at the boat or right before they got to the boat. I used 2 different colors of rooster tail spinners and they were not picky about either. Another boat was fishing for catfish about pretty close to me and in the hour+ they were there they never got a bite...

I'm pretty new to fishing UL but have really enjoyed it.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

I was at the Lindon Harbor on Sunday afternoon and took my tube north over to where the water pours into the lake and picked up a couple dozen white bass and a three pound walleye. When the sun started to dip I slicked out a white bass for bait and moved out into the bay and picked up three channel cats that were around two pounds each. It was an awesome afternoon of fishing.

Thanks for posting this thread it helped alot.


----------

